# black cat found on Longhill Rd, Brighton



## exiong (May 20, 2013)

We found a black cat with a small patch of white on his chest on Friday May 17th 2013, wandering around yards on Longhill Road in Ovingdean, Brighton. Appears to be an old age cat. He seems to have been wandering for a while. It had a dark blue collar on, we brought it to the vet and there was no microchip or ID. We will post photos ASAP. Please contact us if this is your cat as it misses home dearly! 

Call: 0seven5654two37two8


----------

